# Danstar Munich Dried Wheat Yeast



## Kai

http://www.lallemand.com/Brewing/eng/PDFs/...h%20Aug2007.pdf

Being lazy by nature I find myself leaning more and more to dried yeasts when I can get away with it. However, DCL's WB-06 dried wheat yeast definitely does not cut the mustard for my tastes; both times I've brewed with it, it's been excessively tart, bready and phenolic. I've also had two or three other wheat beers by fellow homebrewers that I've picked the strain in for the same qualities.

I'd love to hear feedback from any of you guys as you try this yeast, especially those of you who have also used WB-06. Here's hoping it's another dry I can add to my stable.


----------



## ausdb

Kai said:


> http://www.lallemand.com/Brewing/eng/PDFs/...h%20Aug2007.pdf
> 
> Being lazy by nature I find myself leaning more and more to dried yeasts when I can get away with it. However, DCL's WB-06 dried wheat yeast definitely does not cut the mustard for my tastes; both times I've brewed with it, it's been excessively tart, bready and phenolic. I've also had two or three other wheat beers by fellow homebrewers that I've picked the strain in for the same qualities.
> 
> I'd love to hear feedback from any of you guys as you try this yeast, especially those of you who have also used WB-06. Here's hoping it's another dry I can add to my stable.


Tried looking at Westbrew today as they stock Nottingham and 20% off is not bad at the moment, but didn't see the Munich. Asked if they were going to stock the Munich wheat and just got referred to the saf WB06


----------



## geoffi

Craftbrewer has the Munich now. I think in within a week or two you'll see the first posts with results. A lot of people will be taking this one out for a spin.


----------



## yardy

looking fwd to hearing how this one goes, anyone given it a run yet ?


cheers
Yard


----------



## KoNG

yardy said:


> looking fwd to hearing how this one goes, anyone given it a run yet ?
> 
> 
> cheers
> Yard


I brewed a wheat last weekend especially for this yeast. Got the yeast now! So hopefully i'll pitch the cube this weekend. I used basically the same recipe i did with the wb06, so it will give me a feel for the differences. Although i don't have any me the other wheat left, so it will be from memory!?


----------



## yardy

Kong,

what temp are you planning ?

cheers


----------



## tin pot brewery

could this finally be 3068 that did receive a brief announcement of release a few years back?


----------



## roger mellie

Help!!

Pitching in about 3 hours - what temp do we ferment at? Was thinking 20?? Too Low? Too High?? Anyone?????

Beers

RM


----------



## bconnery

roger mellie said:


> Help!!
> 
> Pitching in about 3 hours - what temp do we ferment at? Was thinking 20?? Too Low? Too High?? Anyone?????
> 
> Beers
> 
> RM


I would say 20, for no other reason that many have success with that temp when using liquid hefe yeasts. 
Otherwise perhaps the 30 degree rule thing, the pitch at 12 ferment at 18 e.g.

But I don't know really


----------



## dr K

The 30 rule should be just as appropriate to a dried strain as a liquid, especially if the manufacturers instructions are followed.
Whilst I am not a big dried yeast user (had too many bad experiences with shonky repackaged in zilch oxygen barrier zip-locks from shonky suppliers) its great to see the big two (Fermentis and Lallemand) happily competing with each other and expanding the available dried strains.
I would, btw, be perfectly happy with Craftbrewers packs as they do it properly..all the way.

K


----------



## roger mellie

20 it shall be - hope for some banana - not so much clove. Will report back.

And for the record - these are Danstar packs - no Craftbrewer repackaging -- yet. But bring it on.

RM


----------



## Kai

roger mellie said:


> 20 it shall be - hope for some banana - not so much clove. Will report back.



godspeed


----------



## roger mellie

Kai said:


> godspeed






Progress so far


Pitched at 14 - Just the normal sprinkle method - (which seems to work well with WB-06) - the Danstar however seems slower - 18 hour latency - could be to do with the cooler than normal pitching temp (usually mid 20's)

Once fermentation kicked in the Krausen looks like a white Mushroom - very thick and dense. Think this will be over quickly - should have an initial taste over the weekend.

RM


----------



## warrenlw63

roger mellie said:


> Once fermentation kicked in the Krausen looks like a white Mushroom - very thick and dense. Think this will be over quickly - should have an initial taste over the weekend.
> 
> RM



Hey that seems promising already RM... To me the WB06 krausen seemed scant and very un weizen-like. 

Your description is sounding more like Wyeast 3068's krausen. Here's to hoping.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG

Yardy...should be pitching in the next day or 2, need to polish off a keg of 5 shades stout in the fridge first, to make room in the rotation (only a few PHaT pints left).
i think i'll ferment the same regime i did for my second wb06 wheaty (which acheived some banana oddly enough)
cool wort to around 17*c, remove from fridge and pitch. back in fridge and keep ferm at 18-19*c for the first 2 days of activity.. then i let it ramp up to about 21-22*C for the final few days. worked well. but majority of action at around 18*C.
i should type less and get to drinkin the black stuff, so i can pitch the banana stuff...!

bring it on.


----------



## milpod

Kai said:


> http://www.lallemand.com/Brewing/eng/PDFs/...h%20Aug2007.pdf
> 
> Being lazy by nature I find myself leaning more and more to dried yeasts when I can get away with it. However, DCL's WB-06 dried wheat yeast definitely does not cut the mustard for my tastes; both times I've brewed with it, it's been excessively tart, bready and phenolic. I've also had two or three other wheat beers by fellow homebrewers that I've picked the strain in for the same qualities.
> 
> I'd love to hear feedback from any of you guys as you try this yeast, especially those of you who have also used WB-06. Here's hoping it's another dry I can add to my stable.




I hoped to be able to move onto some dried yeast,or least use it as back up for a few brews.

Deeply disappointed,I will never use dry for a brew again.

The taste the nottingham gave the brew,well it tastes like sucking fish skeletons,oh and chalk


----------



## roger mellie

More progress

Overnight went from 12.2 to 8.4 (aboot 1.023) so at lunchtime I decanted to a keg and went mit de 'spunding maschine'

Set to 20 pSi - got there pretty quick.

Taste is spectacularly different to the WB-06 - sweet banana and spice notes - nothing phenolic that I can detect - no mouldy oranges and definitely no tartness.

Will leave until the weekend when all I should have to do is chill the keg down - pour off a cup or so of sludge - and voila -

The NO CO2 method.

RM


----------



## Kai

roger mellie said:


> Taste is spectacularly different to the WB-06 - sweet banana and spice notes - nothing phenolic that I can detect - no mouldy oranges and definitely no tartness.



There's the money shot. I can see a quick & dirty wheat in my near future. Thanks rm


----------



## randyrob

> Taste is spectacularly different to the WB-06 - sweet banana and spice notes - nothing phenolic that I can detect - no mouldy oranges and definitely no tartness.



wonder what a 50/50, wb-06 / munch would taste like?


----------



## KoNG

milpod said:


> I hoped to be able to move onto some dried yeast,or least use it as back up for a few brews.
> 
> Deeply disappointed,I will never use dry for a brew again.
> 
> The taste the nottingham gave the brew,well it tastes like sucking fish skeletons,oh and chalk



Milpod,
i think you will find most users of dried yeast will agree that nottingham is the most limited of the bunch. i personally only find it useful in a dry dark beer. others like US05, windsor, WB06 and even s04 to an extent, do a decent job when required.
hoping the Munich is just another added to the bunch


----------



## winkle

Used it in a weizen-bock just for the novelty  The were some odd stringy bits in the wort when racking to secondary that I'd never seen before. But after a few days under carbonation it a quick taste seems fine and I'll report back in a few weeks after some conditioning. Will be doing a double batch of hefe in the next week or two, so I'm pretty confident B) .


----------



## warrenlw63

roger mellie said:


> sweet banana and spice notes



There is a god!! :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## roger mellie

randyrob said:


> wonder what a 50/50, wb-06 / munch would taste like?



I would think that the WB-06 would dominate

Maybe a staggered pitch - Munich for long enough to throw Banana and then some WB-06 for clove/nutmeg/hydroflouric acid.

Of course these are INITIAL taste tests - from the fermenter - cos I am impatient.

Will probably move to 'clove overload' in due course.

I upped mien 'spunding maschine' to 28 psi - this is the 2nd part of the experiment that I hope does the business.

RM


----------



## blackbock

Roger Mellie,

So you basically threw the yeast in and hoped for the best? No complicated rehydration procedure like their website suggests... and it still turned out OK! 

One thing that I did notice on the Danstar site is that the yeast produces Medium-High attenuation. Don't know whether that is desirable :huh:


----------



## roger mellie

blackbock said:


> Roger Mellie,
> 
> So you basically threw the yeast in and hoped for the best? No complicated rehydration procedure like their website suggests... and it still turned out OK!
> 
> One thing that I did notice on the Danstar site is that the yeast produces Medium-High attenuation. Don't know whether that is desirable :huh:



I saw the 'complicated rehydration method' - bollocks to that. All I ever do with dried yeast is just sprinkle on the top of the wort.


The WB-06 used to finish at 1.012 - to 1.014 - (my starting gravity is always between 1.048 and 1.054 depending on efficiency) so I will be interested in the FG with this yeast. 75% will give 1.012 which would be OK for me.


Will report this back also

Cheers

RM


----------



## geoffi

I don't see anything 'complicated' about the rehydration procedure. The way it's put on the website makes it sound more complicated than it need be.

Just sprinkle it in a jar of 100 ml cooled, boiled water, give it a swirl after 20 minutes or so and chuck it in. Simple as that.

I've found this cuts back lag times significantly.


----------



## roger mellie

Geoffi said:


> I don't see anything 'complicated' about the rehydration procedure. The way it's put on the website makes it sound more complicated than it need be.
> 
> Just sprinkle it in a jar of 100 ml cooled, boiled water, give it a swirl after 20 minutes or so and chuck it in. Simple as that.
> 
> I've found this cuts back lag times significantly.



It was the bollocks about 'add wort until the temperatures match in order to not shock the yeast' that looked complicated / unnecessary. The lag time was > with WB-06 - but - I pitched at about 14 degrees. 

Never been one for RTFM myself.

RM


----------



## geoffi

It is probably wise to make sure the temp diff between the wort and the yeast is not too great. But I'm not too anal about that. Near enough seems good enough.


----------



## geoffi

I'd ignore the advice on the Danstar site. Dried yeast is dried yeast.

Here's the procedure as described for WB-06 on Craftbrewer:


Pitching instructions: Re-hydrate the dry yeast into yeast cream in a stirred vessel prior to pitching. Sprinkle the dry yeast in 10 times its own weight of sterile water or wort at 27C 3C (80F 6F). Once the expected weight of dry yeast is reconstituted into cream by this method (this takes about 15 to 30 minutes), maintain a gentle stirring for another 30 minutes. Then pitch the resultant cream into the fermentation vessel.


----------



## blackbock

Well it obviously fired anyway. It did seem like they had advocated an overly delicate treatment of the yeast, perhaps the 'sprinkle in' method wouldn't work so well if the yeast was a bit older'.


----------



## KoNG

mines pumping away now (48hrs), big fluffy with crusty top krausen (excuse the technical brewing terminology).
sitting around 19*C and should only take 4 days or so given the OG of 1041... so i might give it a sip tomorrow arv.


----------



## warrenlw63

KoNG said:


> mines pumping away now (48hrs), big fluffy with crusty top krausen (excuse the technical brewing terminology).
> sitting around 19*C and should only take 4 days or so given the OG of 1041... so i might give it a sip tomorrow arv.



Big frothy head? Sounds very familiar... Caffreys?  

Warren -


----------



## roger mellie

Tasted the excessively frothy sample out of my keg (merrily carbonating at 30psi) - shot all over the shop. Down to 1.012 now and by the way the needle shot back up to 30 (from 25) still pumping.

The sample has changed yet again - definitely still Banana - there are other fruits there though and I still get spices. What has become evident now is the Maltyness almost candy apple.

Which has me wondering what liquid this dried yeast is cloned from: Im hoping for the 3638.

____________________________________________________________

From Beersmith

Bavarian Wheat
Laboratory: Wyeast Labs Flocculation: Low 
Product Number: 3638 Average Attenuation: 73.0 % 
Type: Wheat Minimum Temp: 17.8 C 
Form: Liquid Maximum Temp: 23.9 C 


Size: 1 Pkgs Times Cultured: 0 
Inventory: 0 Pkgs Max Culture Reuse: 5 
Use Starter: No Last Cultured: 14/06/2003 
Add to Secondary: No 

Best For
Bavarian Weizen, Hefeweizen

Notes
Hefeweizen yeast with complex flavor and aroma. Bubble gum, banana flavors with apple/plub ester profile. Malty flavor. 

___________________________________________________________________

German Wheat
Laboratory: Wyeast Labs Flocculation: High 
Product Number: 3333 Average Attenuation: 73.0 % 
Type: Wheat Minimum Temp: 17.2 C 
Form: Liquid Maximum Temp: 23.9 C 


Size: 1 Pkgs Times Cultured: 0 
Inventory: 0 Pkgs Max Culture Reuse: 5 
Use Starter: No Last Cultured: 14/06/2003 
Add to Secondary: No 

Best For
Bavarian Weizen

Notes
Subtle flavor profile. Sharp, fruity, crisp, sherry like flavor. 

__________________________________________________________________

Bavarian Wheat Yeast
Laboratory: Wyeast Labs Flocculation: Medium 
Product Number: 3056 Average Attenuation: 75.0 % 
Type: Wheat Minimum Temp: 17.8 C 
Form: Liquid Maximum Temp: 23.3 C 


Size: 1 Pkgs Times Cultured: 0 
Inventory: 0 Pkgs Max Culture Reuse: 5 
Use Starter: No Last Cultured: 13/06/2003 
Add to Secondary: No 

Best For
Bavarian style wheat beers.

Notes
Blend of top-fermenting ale and wheat yeasts providing a mild ester and phenolic profile.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Mate,

will putting the yeast under that much pressure allow it to attenuate fully?

Rob.


----------



## roger mellie

randyrob said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> will putting the yeast under that much pressure allow it to attenuate fully?
> 
> Rob.



Dunno Rob - its gone from 1.050 to 1.011 in < 4 days - so I dont think so. 

Im pretty sure Zwickel does a similar thing with his Hefe's - might send him a PM

RM


----------



## randyrob

roger mellie said:


> Dunno Rob - its gone from 1.050 to 1.011 in < 4 days - so I dont think so.
> 
> Im pretty sure Zwickel does a similar thing with his Hefe's - might send him a PM
> 
> RM



Hey Mate,

the last hefe which i did spunding on attenuated well, must be just a visious rumor!

what was your mash temp?

Rob.


----------



## roger mellie

randyrob said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> the last hefe which i did spunding on attenuated well, must be just a visious rumor!
> 
> what was your mash temp?
> 
> Rob.



65

There may be truth to the rumour - but the SG dropped from 46 ish to 22 ish in about 12 hours - that was before I put it in the keg.

TBH I would like to stop where it is - doesnt look like its going to.

RM


----------



## winkle

roger mellie said:


> (snip)
> Notes
> Hefeweizen yeast with complex flavor and aroma. Bubble gum, banana flavors with apple/plub ester profile. Malty flavor.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> German Wheat
> Laboratory: Wyeast Labs Flocculation: High
> Product Number: 3333 Average Attenuation: 73.0 %
> Type: Wheat Minimum Temp: 17.2 C
> Form: Liquid Maximum Temp: 23.9 C
> 
> (snip)


 At last - the plub ester profile I've spent my life searching for  
This yeast does take off at a sprint, the Weizenbock went from 1073 to 1025 in around 3 days, ended up at 1020.


----------



## roger mellie

Howdy Fellow Taxdodgers


Well - now the "Spunding Procedure' has completed - I can report back on my finished product.

No pictures as yet - but the head on this beer is (pardon my Kiwiese) is Ruch and Thuck and Creamy - huge - like meringue. Any Bubblegum I have experienced in the WB-06 variant has always appeared in the froth (thats where I detect it anyway) - no such luck here. The froth has an almost champagne ness to it - a bit bruised appley almost mineral character.

The palate has evident banana/apple (didn't get Plub Winkle) with a kind of sweet malty overtone. No hops are evident (I used Cascade to about 17 IBU's). The spice that I got whilst tasting is no longer evident now that the beer is at 2 DegC - might reappear when it warms up.

I kind of got used to the Tartness of the WB-06 - could easily see some yeast blending in the future.

FG was 1.011 - so almost exactly 75% real att. It all happened pretty quick - so no real difference there.

Very happy with the carbonation that the Spunding Valve gave.

On the whole - I'm happy - another Dry yeast to the arsenal.

Will post picture when I get a chance - I dont see this keg lasting long.

RM


----------



## Tony

roger mellie said:


> (I used Cascade to about 17 IBU's



Oh Roger.... how could you?

I pitched this yeast into my Hefe last night. I rehydrated it in some cooled boiled water for an hour while the brew was cooling. Pitched the 1 pack into 50 liters of 1.054 wort at 22 deg and had chilled to 20 deg in 2 hrs. The airlock still wasnt moving when i went to bed.

Checked it this morning and it was bubbling the airlock well with an inch of foam. Off i went to work and thought....... i hope it doesnt foam up like 3068.

Got ho,e and what did i find....... a mess!

cleaned up the lid and hooked up a blow off tube.

This brew is sitting at 19.5 deg and is boiling the water in the bottle like it has gastro! Ive never seen gas priduction like this. Ive lost alnost a liter out the lid so far and expect to loose more.

Tell me again why i brew wheat beers....... oh yeah..... they are yummy 

its bubbling so hard its shaking the bottle back and forth. In a bit concerned actually. I shouldnt have airates it so well  

cant wait to see how it turns out but its looking more promising than the WB-06 that wouldnt even pull 1/2 inch or head on the firment.

cheers


----------



## Tony

its slowing down this arvo to a steady bubble........ ive lost a liter out the lid <_< but it was 1.054 so it can handle a bit of top up in the keg.

Its got that great sweet smell like 3068...... looking good so far.

cheers


----------



## KoNG

My wheaty is in the keg now, yet to be tapped. but tasting quite good after a little scare a few days back.
i too had my brew climb out the fermenter and all through my fridge (days 3 to 5 this occured). quite a display especially seeing though there was no major temp rise.
A tasting the day after ferm clean up.. revealed some higher phenols a little banana and bubblegum.. but also some overlying tacky/fruity sweetness, which was not really desirable to me (wort was at FG).

two days on and about day 7 in primary and it was a different beer...!
the tacky sweetness had gone, even though there was no evident change in gravity, the phenols had disappeared somewhat... with the bubblegum highlighting and a little banana.

so looking better.
will update once cold carb'd and tapped...


----------



## Hutch

"Bubblegum, banana, and not as tart as WB-06"....I'm beginning to like the sound of this yeast!

I'll be keen to know if any of you think this is close to either WY3068 or 3638.
Keep the feedback coming!


----------



## Ross

Put this one down today & fermenting at 21c

Munich Bavarian Heffe 
Weizen/Weissbier 
Type: All Grain
Date: 2/04/2008 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse efficiency 72% (was expecting 80% - not sure what went wrong)

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 35.71 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 35.71 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 17.86 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 7.14 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
17.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat Yeast (Danstar #Munich) Yeast-Wheat 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.64 % 
Bitterness: 13.7 IBU Calories: 438 cal/l 
Est Color: 10.2 EBC 

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony

Looks good Ross...... that Carahell is a great malt isnt it.

Cant wait to get my hands on some dark wheat and knock up a Dunkelweizen...... i tasted it at MHB's shop and its great stuff. Might give him a ring tomorrow chase up some more wheat malt............ have yeast but no malt...... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

cheers


----------



## bconnery

No banana Ross?


----------



## Tony

bconnery said:


> No banana Ross?



hehehe

I refuce to put a banana in my wheat beer......... i want it from my yeast!


cheers


----------



## Ross

bconnery said:


> No banana Ross?



hopefully plenty B)


----------



## hockadays

Ross said:


> Put this one down today & fermenting at 21c
> 
> Munich Bavarian Heffe
> Weizen/Weissbier
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 2/04/2008
> Batch Size: 27.00 L
> Brewer: Ross
> Boil Size: 35.31 L
> Boil Time: 90 min
> Brewhouse efficiency 72% (was expecting 80% - not sure what went wrong)
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 35.71 %
> 2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 35.71 %
> 1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 17.86 %
> 0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 7.14 %
> 0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3.57 %
> 17.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 9.5 IBU
> 14.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU
> 1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat Yeast (Danstar #Munich) Yeast-Wheat
> 
> Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.64 %
> Bitterness: 13.7 IBU Calories: 438 cal/l
> Est Color: 10.2 EBC
> 
> cheers Ross




Hey Ross I think the reason for the low efficiency is the weyermann wheat. I have the same problem with efficiency of 70% , I.ve tried finer crush and still no difference. When I did a decotion though with a protein rest it came back up to 75% so I will do this next time to confirm..

hockers


----------



## geoffi

I've had ~ 75% efficiency with the Weyermann Wheat, but I've also been doing step/decoction mashes.

To maximise efficiency, how about crushing the wheat very fine? Am I right in thinking that as it doesn't have husks it shouldn't make any difference with run-off? (And anyway, I like to throw in rice hulls, and always get good run-off.)

One thing I notice about the W is the look of it compared to the JW. Looks like a different grain. Darker, not as regular in shape. But tastes superb, even just munching on it.


----------



## KoNG

I've got a mini keg (among others) of my wheat beer heading away for a long weekend...
i'll try and get some notes back on here for sunday.
I find wheat beers are one beer you can give to a complete noob and get them to comment on the flavours and aroma's etc and they seem to nail it everytime without hints etc.. i guess bubblegum and banana etc are distinct for swill drinkers.
So i have quite a few lemmings to 'force' my wares onto this weekend, should be interesting.


----------



## Tony

hockadays said:


> Hey Ross I think the reason for the low efficiency is the weyermann wheat. I have the same problem with efficiency of 70% , I.ve tried finer crush and still no difference. When I did a decotion though with a protein rest it came back up to 75% so I will do this next time to confirm..
> 
> hockers



I get the same.... 70% but 75% with a decoction mash.

The weyermann wheat is definatly a better malt than the JW wheat. Its richer in flavour. Much smoother. I leaves that fluffy grainy texture in the beer that i love. JW wheat is less flavourfull and not as smooth in my opinion. It has its place though. American wheats and the like.

cheers


----------



## roger mellie

Had to go to Sydney this week - ended up in the BBC at Manly - sampled some wheat beers in anticpation of returning home to my Munich effort.

Back home now - What a difference a week in the keg has made.





It's more estery than phenolic - not a lot of bubblegum - but subtle spice and apple with a sweet bready malty palate.

TBH here the 2 dry yeasts are so different - very tempted to do some mixing.

But the thing that is the real standout is the carbonation - mega tiny bubbles that give this really mousse (y) mouthfeel - completely diffferent than the force carb efforts - I am sold on this spunding - esp for the unfiltered beers.

Give it a go - certainly no where near as tart as the WB-06.

RM


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Any one tried the Weyermann Cara wheat ? I have stock of it but never used it so it would be nice to hear how it works.
May be in a Dunkle ?
GB


----------



## Tony

Hey Roger...... What is your Spunding Machine? Is it a pressure relief?

I tried this method a while back by prining the keg and gassing to 110KPA. It was a bit flat and needed topping up with force carb.

200 kpa (your 28 psi) would work better. Is this what you did?

cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Just to answer my own question : 
Cara wheat:100-140 ebc
Dark Ale up to 15% promoted fullness.
Emphasised typical wheat malt aroma.
Dunkle -weizen, enhanced colour.
Sounds like worth a go.
GB


----------



## Hargie

hockadays said:


> Hey Ross I think the reason for the low efficiency is the weyermann wheat. I have the same problem with efficiency of 70% , I.ve tried finer crush and still no difference. When I did a decotion though with a protein rest it came back up to 75% so I will do this next time to confirm..
> 
> hockers





...i have to disagree fairly strongly to that.....my hefe's have 50% weyermann wheat in every grist....the last 10 brews have had efficiencies (into kettle as per pro mash) of 85,80,86,86,90,88,88,88,88,88....look at your mash ph, mash temps and grist in general...weyermann malts are as good as it gets...my opinion only....

...Cougar...


----------



## ausdb

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Just to answer my own question :
> Cara wheat:100-140 ebc
> Dark Ale up to 15% promoted fullness.
> Emphasised typical wheat malt aroma.
> Dunkle -weizen, enhanced colour.
> Sounds like worth a go.
> GB


With winter on the horizon this looks like it would go well in an aventinussy sort of batch

RM yes please more info on desgespunden machinen farbriken


----------



## goatherder

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Just to answer my own question :
> Cara wheat:100-140 ebc
> Dark Ale up to 15% promoted fullness.
> Emphasised typical wheat malt aroma.
> Dunkle -weizen, enhanced colour.
> Sounds like worth a go.
> GB




Works in lots of beers, not just a wheaty. It's got a great smooth choc-caramel taste when you crunch on it. Use it anywhere you would use a medium-dark xtal.


----------



## roger mellie

Tony said:


> Hey Roger...... What is your Spunding Machine? Is it a pressure relief?
> 
> I tried this method a while back by prining the keg and gassing to 110KPA. It was a bit flat and needed topping up with force carb.
> 
> 200 kpa (your 28 psi) would work better. Is this what you did?
> 
> cheers



Yep thats it Tony

If you look on beersmith it actually tells you the pSi to set the pressure relief based on the temperature. I set mine at 28 - and I am really impressed with the carbonation - bubbles are all really fine.

One drawback is that there is a bit more sediment as you are racking the beer to keg when there is yeast still in suspension - might need to find my sawn off dip tube.

RM


----------



## yardy

Hey Rog,

looks the goods that beer :beerbang: 

nice job on reporting back your findings with this yeast

cheers
Yard


----------



## hockadays

Hargie said:


> ...i have to disagree fairly strongly to that.....my hefe's have 50% weyermann wheat in every grist....the last 10 brews have had efficiencies (into kettle as per pro mash) of 85,80,86,86,90,88,88,88,88,88....look at your mash ph, mash temps and grist in general...weyermann malts are as good as it gets...my opinion only....
> 
> ...Cougar...




Interesting, My mash ph was 5.2, temp was 66degc for 50min then 69degc for 30mins and 75deg for mash out. I batch sparged for 30mins and ran off fairly slow as well. I agree their malt is the goods but with wheat my efficiency seems to drop. With their other malts I get efficiency at around 75% mostly. I use a braid manifold as well. Can you see any reason why I would be losing efficiency with my ph and temps?

hockers


----------



## Ross

For the record, I usually get as good, if not better, efficiency when using Wey wheat as part of the recipe.
The recipe posted has been brewed many times & hence my surprise at the drop. Wheat malt was cracked twice as well, once on its own & then mixed with the other grains.

Cheers Ross

Edit: Anyway, the lower alc should make it a top session beer, which is why I didn't make any boil adjustments. Now we just need the yeast to perform...


----------



## Ross

Should have heeded the warnings - 23L in a 30L fermenter & shes spewing foam through the airlock  
This certainly throws up a krausen & a half....

Cheers Ross


----------



## clay

using this yeast for the first time tomorrow. Sounds like I might have to rig up a blowoff tube. What temp are you fermenting at Ross?


----------



## Ross

clay said:


> using this yeast for the first time tomorrow. Sounds like I might have to rig up a blowoff tube. What temp are you fermenting at Ross?



21c....

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony

Definatly go the blow off tube.


----------



## KoNG

must echo RM's comment on the difference a few days in the ferm/keg makes!
cracked a mini keg of this on saturday night and it went down well.
i forced carb'd but also got a thick creamy head, which is encouraging.

there is some definate banana there and a little bubblegum, but more importantly for me is that the tacky/fruity sweetness had gone.

Next use will be in a dunkel, should work well.
and YES i will be limiting what i put in the ferm, probably 23 litres(max) in the 30 litre ferm with a blow off tube.


----------



## beerguide

Wow glad I checked this thread, I'm using this yeast this weekend and wouldn't have used a blow-off were it not for the warnings above.


----------



## clay

Well I pitched my yeast late last night and noticed a bit of action when I left for work at 6.30 this morning. Got home around 4pm and the fridge is a mess! Yeah, I was too slack to use a blow-off tube. Gonna have fun cleaning that.

Kong, glad to hear that "tacky, fruity sweetness" is gone. I asume your refering to WB06 as thats what I've been getting with that yeast

clay


----------



## KoNG

No Clay, i was getting that at the end of fermentation with the Munich yeast..!
even though it was at terminal gravity... after a day or 2 it seemed to dissipate, which was welcoming.
drinking well now. i have a corny full, cold and ready to carbonate, might get that done tonight.


----------



## clay

My brew got down to 1012 from an OG of 1050 in the first 3 days. its now at 1008 and the hydro sample tastes great. Reminds me of Wienstephan Hefe whichis a fav of mine. Maybe this a dried version of 3068. I'm just waiting for an empty keg as I'm keen to get stuck into this one. For the record I just used 60% wyermann wheat 40% galaxy mashed at 64C.


----------



## geoffi

I tried a test bottle of mine last night. Only four days in, so carbonation was pretty low.

It got down to about 1.009, but it seems very sweet. Not to my taste at all. I might have to forget about these for three or four weeks and see what happens. The right flavours are there, so maybe time and bubbles will sort things out.


----------



## Ross

Geoffi said:


> I tried a test bottle of mine last night. Only four days in, so carbonation was pretty low.
> 
> It got down to about 1.009, but it seems very sweet. Not to my taste at all. I might have to forget about these for three or four weeks and see what happens. The right flavours are there, so maybe time and bubbles will sort things out.



Geoffi, i just kegged mine & thought exactly the same as I had it finishing its carbonation under pouring pressure. Had some brewers coming round, so gave it a blast of high pressure CO2 to finish it off & it's a different beer - very nice indeed.

cheers Ross


----------



## lucas

I made ~40L of wheat beer wort today, which was a nightmare in my conservative brewery. that wheat sure does like to mess up the sparge. I think I'll have to look into these rice gulls I hear so much about before I do another wheat.

anyway the plan is to split it into two 20L batches. 1 with the new danstar yeast, the other I'm undecided about. I have a packet of that other dried wheat yeast, though I wasnt particularly impressed by it last time. might be worth doing anyway just to have a comparison where the yeast is the only difference


----------



## Korev

Hi Guys,

Really pleased that I read this thread and used a blow off tube!! 23l in 30l fermenter awesome. Fermenting at 17C.

See attached 

Peter


----------



## Tony

Ahhhhh yes, the sign of a good wheat yeast.

Mine had been carbed and is building pressure in the keg. 20 psi and rising.

cheers


----------



## DJR

Got some in the mail today (Asked G&G last week about it and they ordered some in, not on the website but just call them or put a couple of sachets in the comments field when ordering, same price as Nottingham).

Planning to do a fairly simple Weizen with it, something along the lines of 50% wheat, 50% pils, double decoction mashed with a protein rest, bittered with Magnum to 12IBU. I can never resist adding some munich or crystal to my wheats, i like them more like Schneider than the lighter ones. Can go up the mountain and get some incredibly soft spring water as well (i reckon this stuff is on par with Plzen, and free  ) - just add some CaCl2 and a bit of MgSO4 and i'm set.

Lucky i checked through this thread, i'll have to use a blowoff tube. WB06 just seemed tame in its krausen - almost like an Alt yeast. WB06 does have some "weizen" qualities but it was too hit and miss with temp, plus nobody ever got any banana with it, just tons and tons of clove and tartness.


----------



## yardy

Got this down yesterday, (thanks to AndrewQld for milling up for me)
3000 Wheat
1000 Rye
1000 Munich1
hallertauer & mount hood to 18 IBU

better go and setup a blow-off tube (never used one before) after reading the last few posts, looking fwd to seeing how this yeast goes.

cheers


----------



## Dave86

yardy said:


> Got this down yesterday, (thanks to AndrewQld for milling up for me)
> 3000 Wheat
> 1000 Rye
> 1000 Munich1
> hallertauer & mount hood to 18 IBU
> 
> better go and setup a blow-off tube (never used one before) after reading the last few posts, looking fwd to seeing how this yeast goes.
> 
> cheers




How did the sparge go on this one? Looks like the sort of mash that would haunt your dreams!


----------



## yardy

Dave86 said:


> How did the sparge go on this one? Looks like the sort of mash that would haunt your dreams!




a little slow but nothing major, i've done a 45% Rye with no problems, must be the expert design of my manifold  

yard


----------



## Dave86

yardy said:


> a little slow but nothing major, i've done a 45% Rye with no problems, must be the expert design of my manifold
> 
> yard



I hope I'm that lucky with my first foray into rye brewing. Gonna do denny conns rye IPA in a few weeks, hopefully there'll be no dramas...


----------



## DJR

Got one in the fermenter this morning. Did a double decoction 55->65->70, was about 40% wheat, 58% pils, 2% light crystal. Decoction gave it a really really nice maltiness coming out of the fermenter. Added a bit of CaCl2 and MgSO4 to it, hit 85% efficiency which is a record on the new mashtun. Sparge a little slow but not stuck at any point. Bittered with Tomahawk to 10 IBU - not expecting any hop flavour to show through so thought i'd use some up.

Sprinkled yeast on and got blowoff tube ready - i'm expecting one hell of a krausen when i get home


----------



## rich_lamb

lucas said:


> I think I'll have to look into these rice gulls  I hear so much about before I do another wheat.




Yes, the rice gulls will fly around your brewery, attracted to the smell of mashing grains. You can catch them with a large prawn net, and you just stuff them into the mash whole. Works a treat!  

Sorry Lucas, clearly I'm a bit bored today.


----------



## Gulf Brewery

Kai said:


> http://www.lallemand.com/Brewing/eng/PDFs/...h%20Aug2007.pdf
> 
> Being lazy by nature I find myself leaning more and more to dried yeasts when I can get away with it. However, DCL's WB-06 dried wheat yeast definitely does not cut the mustard for my tastes; both times I've brewed with it, it's been excessively tart, bready and phenolic. I've also had two or three other wheat beers by fellow homebrewers that I've picked the strain in for the same qualities.
> 
> I'd love to hear feedback from any of you guys as you try this yeast, especially those of you who have also used WB-06. Here's hoping it's another dry I can add to my stable.



Just getting slightly back towards the original question posed - has anyone got some more feedback on the flavour profile?

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## clay

Got into the hefe on the weekend and I must say Im very happy with the yeast. I get only a little banana, some vanilla and no real bubblegum. But its got a great spicey bite to it, almost peppery and alittle tart which I like. 

clay


----------



## yardy

clay said:


> Got into the hefe on the weekend and I must say Im very happy with the yeast. I get only a little banana, some vanilla and no real bubblegum.
> 
> But its got a great spicey bite to it.
> 
> clay



i gave the wheat a little nudge on the weekend and the above is exactly what i'm getting from the Munich (fermented @ 22*C), i'm really happy with it, don't think i'll use WB-06 again.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony

I cracked my keg of Weizen brewed with the Danstar yeast tonight.

ITs been primed and carbing for 3 weeks at 20 odd degrees and chilled overnight,

First glass was 30% yeast and got tipped. (i did rock the keg)

2nd glass was better but very yeasty. ended up getting turfed too 

3rd glass........... great. nice cloudiness, slight sweet malt (carahell) and proninent yeat flavours up front. 

Aroma of apples, cloves, some bubblegum and bananna ..... overall..... Refreshing aroma.

Flavour is MALT!!!!!!. I decoction mashed it and there is plenty of malt there. It has a deep colour which is what i wanted. Crisp, dry finish. Slight tartness (refreshing) with mild clove and bananna.

Nothing like 3068...... less bananna, spicier and more clove.

A will leave it till the keg is empty before i declare weather i prefer this to 3068...... so far with 24 hers down...........3068 wins but this is getting better by the glass.

cheers


----------



## Bobby

^^
one of the best pictures on AHB yet...


----------



## Tony

mmmmm shame about the noisy background........... but thats my brewing bench 

cheers


----------



## therook

G'day brewers,

Going to give this yeast a go in a weeks time, what *mash* temps are you using to get the best out of this yeast

Rook


----------



## clay

G'day Rook,
Only used this yeast once but really liked it. Mashed at 64*C from memory. Fermented at 20-21*C. Produced a good crisp hefe

clay


----------



## therook

clay said:


> G'day Rook,
> Only used this yeast once but really liked it. Mashed at 64*C from memory. Fermented at 20-21*C. Produced a good crisp hefe
> 
> clay




Thanks clay, you must be the only bloke that has used it  

rook


----------



## roger mellie

therook said:


> Thanks clay, you must be the only bloke that has used it
> 
> rook



I have used it - and will use it again.

As for a flavour profile - I mashed at 64 (from memory) and fermented at 20 - spice/banana/green apple flavours with a baked bread aroma - very tasty.

Come next wheat beer season (summer) I will attempt a WB-06/Munich double yeast effort. I just think that the Phenols from the WB-06 and the dryer finish (tartness) will make an interesting mix with the sweeter spicier Munich.

Just love that compost orange aroma that WB-06 spits out at 23+

RM


----------



## Korev

Very happy with flavour profile with Munich yeast mashed at 68 and fermented at 17 
Fruity with clove in the finish.

Sounds like an interesting idea to use WB06 and the Munich together

Cheers


----------



## clay

the first time I used WB06 I liked it. The following 2 or 3 beers weren't too good. Maybe it has more to do with the brewer than the yeast.


----------



## samhighley

Tony said:


> mmmmm shame about the noisy background........... but thats my brewing bench



Actually, I think the background is fine. Good work, nice looking beer, and great pic!

Sam


----------



## DiscoStu

Used this yeast on the weekend in my first weissbier. Pitched at about 6:30pm on Sunday and when I checked it Monday morning there was no airlock activity. But by the time I got home Monday night it was roaring, krausen was within an inch or so of the lid (22L in a 30L fermentor).

Took a gravity reading last night, it's gone from 1.048 to 1.016 in 48hrs, looks like it'll get bottled this weekend. Had a taste of the sample and was very impressed, think this will be one of my best beers yet :super: 

Might put a dunkelweizen down straight after using the slurry.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## fraser_john

I brewed a hefe on the w/e as well, the nose from it so far is terrific, but its still in the conical so dont know what it looks like, while at high krausen it was creeping out the airlock and I had to put a blow off tube on it, so it was certainly active.

Depending on activity and gravity, I may be able to go straight to a keg tonight for half the batch and carboy for the second half of the batch.

Looking forward to sampling it now!


----------



## therook

HHHMMMMMM, i have a keg of wheat beer using this yeast and either i did something wrong or my taste buds are shot to pieces as i get the blandest beer i have ever made using this yeast.....no cloves and no banana at all, whereas when i used the WB06 i got heaps of cloves.

Rook


----------



## glennheinzel

therook said:


> HHHMMMMMM, i have a keg of wheat beer using this yeast and either i did something wrong or my taste buds are shot to pieces as i get the blandest beer i have ever made using this yeast.....no cloves and no banana at all, whereas when i used the WB06 i got heaps of cloves.
> 
> Rook



+1, especially after a month in the keg. 

Perhaps my methods aren't helping as I only did a single infusion mash and kept the ferment on the cool side (rising from 11 deg C to 19 deg C).


----------



## fraser_john

I will be interested in trying mine, though I changed my process & recipe for the hefe, uping the% of wheat and adding some melanoidin (I wimped out on doing a decoction) and added a protein rest. I fermented mine at 22c to try get more banana and less clove.

Given that Rook and I are gonna start slanting yeast (our gear arrived today!!), it will probably be the last time I use the dry stuff anyway!


----------



## therook

fraser_john said:


> I will be interested in trying mine, though I changed my process & recipe for the hefe, uping the% of wheat and adding some melanoidin (I wimped out on doing a decoction) and added a protein rest. I fermented mine at 22c to try get more banana and less clove.
> 
> Given that Rook and I are gonna start slanting yeast (our gear arrived today!!), it will probably be the last time I use the dry stuff anyway!




I should have listened to Wazza as he has been telling me for 2 years to get Wy 3068, once again the master is right

Rook


----------



## Aussie Claret

I used this yeast for the first time a couple of weeks ago, recipe was: -
Pilsner (Barett Burston) 3Kg
Rye (Weyermann) 2Kg
Wheat Malt (Barret Burston) 3Kg

Bittered to 13.5IBU's using Galaxy Hops 60minute and 10 minute additions
Single Mash Infusion 64c
Batch Size 35litres
OG 1.058
FG 1.014
Fermented at 18-20c 

I've only tasted from the fermenter but initial tastes are quite pleasing, some Banan, bubble gum and moderate spiciness.

I only pitched one sachet of this yeast as I wanted to stress the yeast a little to see if I could achieve more banana character.

As I've said initial tasting is nice and pleasant, will update after kegging and allowing to conidtion for a few days.

AC


----------



## fraser_john

Kegged directly from primary fermenter yesterday and took a bit of a sample. It seems as though the flavour and aroma is quite a bit softer than the liquid yeasts an the cloviness is much more subdued compared to Ross's other dry weizen yeast. However, this all said, it does have a nice balance between the cloviness that is there and the banana esters, so reasonably pleased with the over all result.

One thing I did notice, was that it is quite a floculent yeast, it formed a very firm compact yeast cake at the bottom of the conical fermenter that was extremely hard to dislodge and drain! I ended up racking it out! So after six days, the beers clarity was quite nice.


----------



## krausenhaus

Just digging up an ancient thread here, but I'm planning to use some of this yeast next week and I'm just wondering if anyone has followed the recommended pitching rate of 1g/L?

Don't really feel like spending 20 bucks on dried yeast so I'll probably go half that, but just wanted to check what the general consensus is.


----------



## keifer33

krausenhaus said:


> Just digging up an ancient thread here, but I'm planning to use some of this yeast next week and I'm just wondering if anyone has followed the recommended pitching rate of 1g/L?
> 
> Don't really feel like spending 20 bucks on dried yeast so I'll probably go half that, but just wanted to check what the general consensus is.



The statistics are there to give information on the expected amount so you can calculate correctly. 1g/L isnt mentioned as a requirement.

Check out MrMaltys Pitching Calculator to give you and idea but at an OG of say 1050 the recommended amount is 1 packet for 22L. - http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html

On a side note where in Perth are you buying it for $10 a packet or are you doing a 40Lt batch cause it really shouldn't cost much more than $5 a packet


----------



## krausenhaus

keifer33 said:


> The statistics are there to give information on the expected amount so you can calculate correctly. 1g/L isnt mentioned as a requirement.
> 
> Check out MrMaltys Pitching Calculator to give you and idea but at an OG of say 1050 the recommended amount is 1 packet for 22L. - http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html
> 
> On a side note where in Perth are you buying it for $10 a packet or are you doing a 40Lt batch cause it really shouldn't cost much more than $5 a packet



Yeah, it's a 40L batch at 5 bucks a pack.

I used MrMalty (and did a thorough web search) before I posted this actually - MM recommends 350 billion cells, but I wasn't quite sure if the amount of cells/gram is roughly the same across the different brands. Danstar website lists a minimum of 5 billion viable cells/gram - which would mean six packs, but I realise the actual viable cell count would likely be well above this.

What threw me is that the only info on the back of the pack is a (seemingly specific) "Dosage - 1g/L", rather than a more useful "One pack per 20-30L of wort" like Fermentis. I was happy to go ahead and pitch it like I would any dry yeast, BUT (and this is basically why I've made this post) the LHBS owner told me that he actually does pitch dry yeast at 1g/L. Then he went ahead and told me to make a starter if I didn't want to buy four packs.

I'm new to brewing, but I'm as reluctant to make a starter with dried yeast as I am to cram four packs into a 40L batch. Both tips to me seemed like shit advice, but coming from the HBS I just wanted to put it out there and make sure.

By the way keifer, after dicking around for the best part of a year, I just poured my first pint of my first brew. I was waiting for this moment to pass before joining West Coast Brewers, so consider me signed up - can you PM me some details about membership etc?


----------



## np1962

The informationon the back of the packs is basically the same as the 500gm packs used by many micros.
Dosage for dry yeast is generally .75-1gm/L for best results.
So for 40L you want somewhere from just less than 3 x 11gm packs to just less than 4.
In the homebrew world you can get away with slower starts if your hygeine is up to scratch so pitching low is something that happens all the time.
It is accepted homebrew practise to pitch 1 pack into 22L of wort, 2 packs into 40L etc...
You will get increased ester production, occasionally the beer will finish short of the anticipated final OG and you do risk infection due to the slower start. As I said before if your hygeine is up to scratch you will be fine, far less bad bugs in the home compared to commercial areas.
So, in short, 
Acceptable practise = 1 pack per 22L
Best practise = 1gm/L

What do I recommend as a retailer? Best practise!
What do most of my customers do? Use acceptable practise. It works for most.

Cheers
Nige


----------

